# Autosmart Cherry Glaze



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Can someone just confirm what this is, when to use, what it can be used on, and what sort of looks/finish it leaves?

Thanks.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Doh! Removed my post thought you were on about Autobrite cherry glaze!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bit more discriptive here of the autosmart one which you asked about:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181649


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, does it actually need to be worked into the paint then?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Not really, its quite a simple product, very runny consistency and little goes far.
Simply apply by the soft black side of a german applicator, ensure even coverage and remove it or if you like apply to the whole car then remove, not very dusty at all and its just as easy to remove as it is to apply.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't have any german apps, the megs yellow ones, and some cheap mf ones.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Megs yellow foam ones will be almost the same density chap so use them.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Cheers, thanks for the help!  I'll try it out soon, and see whether it does give a wet look!


----------

